# Autotek Amps



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

Are autoteks amps reliable? i was looking at purchasing an autotek 1500.1 amp and an adire brahma 15" subwoofer? Would this amp be enough power for the adire brahma sub. Is $449.00 a good price for the amp cause Swatt Vehicle Outfitters has them in his ebay store for that much? Let me know your opinions.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

very i have owned 3 an loved em i even had an old school pictured below, are you geeting a mean mazhine or stealth amp?


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Oct 19 2004, 11:03 PM
> *very i have owned 3 an loved em i even had an old school pictured below, are you geeting a mean mazhine or stealth amp?
> [snapback]2313414[/snapback]​*


i just know its an autotek 1500.1 not sure if its a mean machine or a stealth amp?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

well for a mean machine thats a good price but is it a stealth thats sorta high.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

autotek amps. anyone got any more information and preferably EXPERIENCE with them?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i have owned 2 of their 2002 4ch amps both worked nicely and the one pictured above i had in my buick on a couple 10s it was only 200w and sounded nice, i think it was like a 96 model but i had it in 2003


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

To The Top


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Elizstoy (Oct 1, 2002)

I have a AUTOTEK 7300 BTS (Bass Thruster System) And it kicks running 2-12' JL Audio. Have had this AMP for years never had any problems with it


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Oct 19 2004, 11:10 PM
> *well for a mean machine thats a good price but is it a stealth thats sorta high.
> [snapback]2313453[/snapback]​*


the amp is a mean machine.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

if i ever get another xxx i think i'd run an autotek 3000.1..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 19 2004, 09:19 PM
> *autotek amps.  anyone got any more information and preferably EXPERIENCE with them?
> [snapback]2313500[/snapback]​*



I have an autotek pushing three jl w-6 speakers the amp is dropped to one ohm. I had one problem with the amp and sent it in. They gave me a brand new one. The amp came with a five year warrenty. I have had a lot of different kinds of amps and I must say Autotek has proven to be the best of them all when you take all things in to consideration. I give them a 10
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

So do you guys think that the amp would be engough power for an adire brahma 15" subwoofer


----------



## sled (Apr 6, 2004)

well since the 15" brahma is a DVC 2ohm sub your options are 1 ohm or 4 ohms and that amp puts out 1500 at 1 ohm and 500 at 4 ohms. in a vented application (depending on the size of the box) 1500 watts might be a little too much. in a sealed application i dont think it would be too much. by too much i mean overkill...the brahmas will handle it well but you can get optimum performance with less. 

i live 5 minutes from the Adire Audio headquarters/lab and have visited them a couple times. they showed me a 12 inch brahma that they pushed 8000 watts to and it blew up.. of course 1500 watts isnt even close but i just thought it was cool.

1500 watts wont kill it but you dont need that much is all im sayin. 

what size/type of box did you have in mind?


sled


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

I wasn't really sure on what box i wanted to use cause i want to be able to have the sub and box in the trunk along with a 2 pump 4 battery hydro setup. on the adire audio website they have a link to sub boxes built specifically for brahma subs and the one box was like $310?


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

the box i was talking about is sealed. do you think i should get a sealed box if i use that autotek amp ?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sled_@Oct 20 2004, 10:32 PM
> *i live 5 minutes from the Adire Audio headquarters/lab and have visited them a couple times. [snapback]2316205[/snapback]​*


just a word of advice (this is what i'd do if i were you): try your best to get a job there. car audio's a big industry, and it's getting bigger every day, and that's the job you want: a good company, in an industry that's doing nothing but grow


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

i like them. i had a 4 channel bridged running my subs and now its running all my highs, reliable and sounds good.


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sled (Apr 6, 2004)

those subzero boxes that adire has on their site are bullet proof, theyre designed for the subs so they perform very well. yes they are pricey but in this case...you do get what you pay for. i think in a sealed application 1500 watts would be good. that sub will pound like a mother fucker with 1500 haha. if youre not looking for insane spl then a 15 in a sealed enclosure with 1500 will be PLENTY.

im going to be running two 12's with 1000 each in vented enclosures....should be pretty loud to say the least.


and yeah ill go over there some more and see if i can get some sort of job, maybe an install guy or something. Adire is geared more for home audio but they are growing in the car industry. theyre going to be developing a line of mobile audio amps soon. The people there are really nice, its just a little hole in the wall operation...they dont even have any sort of sign that lets you know its Adire but they have some quality stuff goin on inside those tinted doors.


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazycaddy85_@Oct 21 2004, 12:06 AM
> *So do you guys think that the amp would be engough power for an adire brahma 15" subwoofer
> [snapback]2316157[/snapback]​*


ttt


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yes..it'll be plenty.


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 21 2004, 10:27 PM
> *yes..it'll be plenty.
> [snapback]2318492[/snapback]​*


will it be too much power


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nope


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 21 2004, 10:41 PM
> *nope
> [snapback]2318522[/snapback]​*


thanks for answering my questions


----------



## sled (Apr 6, 2004)

dude i already answered both those questions. ha


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sled_@Oct 21 2004, 11:05 PM
> *dude i already answered both those questions. ha
> [snapback]2318562[/snapback]​*


quit stealing my limelight!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sled_@Oct 21 2004, 11:05 PM
> *dude i already answered both those questions. ha
> [snapback]2318562[/snapback]​*


you can never go by one persons opinion you have to ask more than one person


----------



## sled (Apr 6, 2004)

thats totally true, ill give ya that. good luck with that setup...itll pound


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

does any one know the autotek website if their is one


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Oct 23 2004, 05:23 PM
> *does any one know the autotek website if their is one
> [snapback]2322144[/snapback]​*


AUTOTEK


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Oct 19 2004, 10:03 PM
> *very i have owned 3 an loved em i even had an old school pictured below, are you geeting a mean mazhine or stealth amp?
> [snapback]2313414[/snapback]​*


how old is that.cause i believe the blue labeled autoteks are the old ones.great amps.i had a autotek 7600 pushin 2 18's back in 93'seems like the older models were better.rockford's old model punch75 pushed 4 15's easy.another buddy had a usamp100 there first series push 6 15's wish amps could be the way they were.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Oct 24 2004, 10:00 AM
> *how old is that.cause i believe the blue labeled autoteks are the old ones.great amps.i had a autotek 7600 pushin 2 18's back in 93'seems like the older models were better.rockford's old model punch75 pushed 4 15's easy.another buddy had a usamp100 there first series push 6 15's wish amps could be the way they were.
> [snapback]2323581[/snapback]​*



Wow....Somebody else who remembers the old punch 75 :biggrin: 

Them things used to wang.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Oct 24 2004, 11:08 AM
> *Wow....Somebody else who remembers the old punch 75 :biggrin:
> 
> Them things used to wang.
> [snapback]2323600[/snapback]​*


----------

